# Kayfun 4



## Rob Fisher (10/12/14)

Are any retailers planning on bringing in the new SvoёMesto Kayfun 4?


----------



## KieranD (10/12/14)

I have one on a special order from the US  100% authentic  
If anyone else would like, give me a shout


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/14)

KieranD said:


> I have one on a special order from the US  100% authentic
> If anyone else would like, give me a shout



@andro wants one! Plus all the other goodies! @andro chat to @KieranD!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD (10/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @andro wants one! Plus all the other goodies! @andro chat to @KieranD!



Thanks @Rob Fisher 
@andro will have all the details for you tomorrow  Just waiting on the final pricing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## andro (10/12/14)

KieranD said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> @andro will have all the details for you tomorrow  Just waiting on the final pricing


Cool thanks


----------

